# D-League Grants First Protest In League History



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK, Jan. 13, 2009 – The NBA D-League today granted a game protest filed by the Utah Flash after its 104-102 loss to the Colorado 14ers on Dec. 26 at Broomfield Event Center, which will result in the replay of the final 25.2 seconds of the game with the scored tied at 102. The replay will occur prior to the next scheduled game between the two teams – on April 10, 2009 at McKay Event Center in Orem, Utah.
> 
> The Flash protested the game because, with 25.2 seconds remaining in the game’s final period, the 14ers scoring table personnel incorrectly disqualified the Flash’s Bill Walker – asserting that a foul committed by Walker was his sixth foul of the game, when in fact it was only his fifth. The error occurred because the 14ers Official Scorer mistakenly attributed to Walker a foul at 9:24 remaining in the second period that was actually called against the Flash's J.R. Giddens.
> 
> The protest is the first granted by the NBA D-League in the league’s eight-year history.


http://www.nba.com/dleague/news/flash_protest_090113.html


----------

